# autoquest leaking water tank



## wainsworld (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

We have a problem with our motorhome if anyone can help please?

We have an Autoquest Elddis 120, 2008 plate and the problem is with the water tank. We fill it before we go on a trip and when we arrive it shows a half tank or even downt to a quarter. I've read that Autocruise have an overflow pipe and the water runs out the tank when going uphill and wondered if the Elddis ones have the same problem?

Also any idea why i can't get hot water when the heater has been on for 30 minutes and the tap runs and only cold water comes out, even when running for several minutes.

Regards
Sean & Cornelia


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi your spot on its the overflow pipe took few trips for me to figure out, i sealed it up wrapped aa battery in insulation tape and it fits snug, used to just put it in when travelling, but keep in now makes no difference when filling just dont overfill ,you can see the level thru the clear pipe inside van
mark


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Our vans tank in underneath and I fitted a one way valve to our tank. lets air in but nowt out! However the problem still occured. I removed the tank to discover the large maintenance cap had never come off... 

Boombas


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

_Re Autoquest Elddis 120, 2008 plate and the problem is with the water tank. We fill it before we go on a trip and when we arrive it shows a half tank or even downt to a quarter. I've read that Autocruise have an overflow pipe and the water runs out the tank when going uphill and wondered if the Elddis ones have the same problem? _

Sorry, can't say much about this except that our Autoquest has a 45 litre tank, therefore we fill up every time we go on site. (Its not big enough to last 2 days really) The gauge is a bit primitive, it seems to show empty when it is, and full when there is some water in it. Ours has a pressure valve in the inlet pipe which means when the tank is full it stops the water filling, thus no overfilling. Whether there is an overflow pipe or not I don't know.

You also ask - _any idea why i can't get hot water when the heater has been on for 30 minutes and the tap runs and only cold water comes out when running for several minutes._

You must check the feater is full of water and all air is expelled. Also remove outside cover.

cheers



Molenoux


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

We were always loosing water on both of our last two vans, One of them as I have already mentioned was not helped by the fact that the BIG service nut on the tank was very loose! and yes water always pours out of the overflow all the time (Not just going up hill) because it sloshes about.
I solved this by plugging the vent after filling it and removing it whilst on site.


----------

